# Paper Anabolics---Customs



## STEELADDICTION (Mar 6, 2006)

I have asked about peoples experiences with paper anabolics being shipped to the states from a international source and BigA pretty much set me straight and told me I dont need to worry about customs.  Anyone here had any problems ordering paper and if so what happened?  Probably sound paranoid, but want to be safe.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 7, 2006)

you got your answer in three other posts. stop asking the same question


----------



## drakeslayer (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks.  I was told in other posts was not to worry.  I was simply looking for someones personal experience(s).  The only reason I posted it here is because this is the steroid law section and this is where I should have put it in the first place.  A place where people are looking to read and respond to a post discussing customs/laws.


----------



## LITTLEME (Mar 7, 2006)

As Far As The Paper Anabolics Go... It Looks Like Little Squares Of Paper Being Sent. Just Scrap Paper. So They Would Not Even Be Picked Up Through Customs It Is Completely Different From Pills And Vials. Do Not Worry About Paper.


----------



## powermad (Mar 7, 2006)

drakeslayer said:
			
		

> I have asked about peoples experiences with paper anabolics being shipped to the states from a international source and BigA pretty much set me straight and told me I dont need to worry about customs.  Anyone here had any problems ordering paper and if so what happened?  Probably sound paranoid, but want to be safe.




The more posts you make concerning specific things about sources such as the one who offers the services in question, the better the chance of customs/LEO will catch onto this shipping method.

If you want to be safe, just order and keep it quiet.  Then watch your mail for the next 1-3 weeks as that is when you are most likely ( i'd say 100% likely) to recieve it.

AT WORST you'll get a seizure notice/letter. Unless you order several 1000 dollars worth the feds/fbi/whomever isn't goint to waste their time messing with you as far as a bust or whatever.

If you still can't handle the thought of that, I don't know what to tell you bec there aren't any other sources who are as safe or safer than the frinely felinea AFAIK.

HOpe this helpsl


----------



## drakeslayer (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the information again.  I am completely done asking questions regarding this topic.  Thnx


----------



## qawse (Nov 10, 2006)

Powermad,
There is still something I don't get about ordering gear, maybe you can clear it up for me. Why is it that the police won't arrest you if you order a small amount of gear from the internet? I mean it is illegal in the U.S. and if you're caught with it you will be arrested. Why don't people sell cocaine or heroin the same way? People go to jail for having a dime bag.


----------



## IronMan (Nov 11, 2006)

qawse said:
			
		

> Powermad,
> There is still something I don't get about ordering gear, maybe you can clear it up for me. Why is it that the police won't arrest you if you order a small amount of gear from the internet? I mean it is illegal in the U.S. and if you're caught with it you will be arrested. Why don't people sell cocaine or heroin the same way? People go to jail for having a dime bag.


Im sure they do if you were into drugs like that you probably could find that shit over the internet why not you can find everything else


----------



## qawse (Nov 11, 2006)

not really just curious


----------



## K1 (Dec 1, 2006)

drakeslayer said:
			
		

> I have asked about peoples experiences with paper anabolics being shipped to the states from a international source and BigA pretty much set me straight and told me I dont need to worry about customs.  Anyone here had any problems ordering paper and if so what happened?  Probably sound paranoid, but want to be safe.


If Big A told you already, WHY ask elsewhere?!!!


----------



## madison1 (Dec 1, 2006)

*D-blade*

Has anybody ever heard of D-BLADE out there and does it work and legit?


----------



## K1 (Dec 2, 2006)

madison1 said:
			
		

> Has anybody ever heard of D-BLADE out there and does it work and legit?


I have heard of it, but have yet to see anyone come out stating any use or results?!!


----------



## big.brs (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re:*

That product and those ads have caught my attention as well. It says it's manufactured by Ziegler Labs the same Dr. Ziegler that introduced D-bol back in the late 1950's. I highly doubt it's credibility due to the fact I saw it in Ironman Magazine and last time I checked no magazine ran advertisements for real AAS. 



madison1 said:


> Has anybody ever heard of D-BLADE out there and does it work and legit?


----------

